# do you put manure on your lawns?



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

my sister has a small lawn which she dug up and is reseeding.. they plan to get some manure and soil mixture (for free) but to me, i would consider that sort of compost and would not really think that would be good for a lawn.. plants, flowers, shrubs & trees yes.. but not a lawn.. am i wrong??


----------



## Stewart (Sep 17, 2003)

I think manure is a little hot but don't quote me on that. I thought I heard somewhere it can burn the lawn but someone here can enlighten us I am sure.


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

As long as it is well composted, and spred on light enough as to not cover the grass, it would probably help, just like compost would. Fresh and I would pile it, and let it compost down a bit first.


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

Manure is a soil ammendment. If she is digging up the old lawn to start over again, then the manure is safe. Spread it out and till it in.....wait a few weeks and till again....smooth out seed bed and sow seed.


----------



## leolav (Sep 16, 2003)

Be careful if you don't like weeds. The weed seeds will be in the manure and if you spread it in thick (like most of us would), you could get unwelcome weeds. Also, probably a ton of nitrogen burns.


----------

